# Photoshop Contest



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Here are some pics of my when I first got my new bike back in July. I need to take some new pics of it in a few weeks once I finish my customizing ( am adding completely different wheels, brakes and suspension)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He could have picked some better scenery


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

"To boldly go where no one has gone before..."


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

surburban take over!!!! :O


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, one more (damn, this is fun...







)

fyi: I'm not making any claims about the validity of Nate's pictures: fake or not, I don't care! I'm just enjoying myself with his his images :smile:


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Those last two pics were great!








I needed a good laugh!

-Sarah


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

topic split, keep it nice, we will see if I can dig up some prizes for the best one.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man u people are cruel that et is funny
somebody do one of the bike


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mike- Why?!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

For the record I didnt make the photoshoped pic, my girlfriends brother, whom took the pic made it. I was curious how long it would take for somebody to tell. At work its been 2 weeks and nobody has noticed with it hanging on my office wall, on a 10x10 piece of paper in color

If I made the picture it would have been better quality









And I never said it was real


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW, how high were you in the original?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

about 1/3 that high, its a step up jump with a blind landing so I really am higher than it would appear. Keep in mind I am riding a 220lb dirt bike that has 11hp though with piss poor suspension, so piss poor that it leaves huge bruises on my feet unless I wear reinforced boots


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Nate, Xenon, fellow tank mates: 
I really meant * no * harm in calling that one out, I was just taking a cheap * humorous * shot at that pic. I can appreciate a good jump as much as the next individual, but I know when there's a card to be snatched...

If I had Photoshop, I'd mock up a few shots, but ah well- just as fun to sit back and watch I guess.

Nice pix everybody, and for the mods, way to make lemonade!

--n8


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> Nate, Xenon, fellow tank mates:
> I really meant * no * harm in calling that one out, I was just taking a cheap * humorous * shot at that pic. I can appreciate a good jump as much as the next individual, but I know when there's a card to be snatched...
> 
> If I had Photoshop, I'd mock up a few shots, but ah well- just as fun to sit back and watch I guess.
> ...


 no hard feelings, I meant it as a joke anyways, hide a fake in between several real shots


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nate sent me the real pic of his trophy room (i didnt spend a lot of time on this, but its the thought that counts):


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I really like those cup trophies I have, I won them this year racing the bike above, the best trophies I have seen


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I do apreciate when someone can take a good laugh. Well done Nate!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Somebody found this picture in their attic, looks like Nate has been wowing people for years!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha he's a feeder.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I do apreciate when someone can take a good laugh. Well done Nate!!


 my thoughts exactly.a good sence of humor is hard to find now a days.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> haha he's a feeder.


 hahah omg thats a ugly but fun one


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

The ET shot is the best!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Nice pics. That is sick. HOPEFULLY nobody will ruin this thread.....


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice guys those are sweeet. Did a couple for fun.

THE STORM CHASER









oooooh what treacherous hills


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I gotta give my props to Nate







He is taking all of this in good fun. All of these pics gave me a good laugh.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

cool pics

get a two stroke......4 strokes are for babies
bk


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I like the ET one


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Liquid Snake said:


> oooooh what treacherous hills


 hmm I wouldnt mind taking a ride on those hills


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Still saying " no dynamic pix" in IMG's????? {EDIT- figured it out.}










Quickly whipped up in Paint program... A whole lotta copy and paste going on...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hehe, funny ass pics


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> Still saying " no dynamic pix" in IMG's????? {EDIT- figured it out.}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see you have scanned over my website pics


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

here is a quick nice one


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

quickie


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Actually snatched it off your avatar....









And







that's one short chick!









--n8

I have seen just about everything on the website though, and that was before you changed the format to the current one. I actually have print-outs that were some of my main reference material when I first seriously looked into getting my RBP. So see, it's all cool...









--n8


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice bike Nate. Your getting good air out of it, I have a good idea, I raced motorcross for the past 8 years. I have a TRX250R that I used to race locally originally and basically ended up following the Pro Circuit. Nice bike there, be careful ride safe.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kawi that is hilarious!!! good work!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I miss the 98 yz400f I had back in the day when I raced


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am getting a xr50 to race in a few weeks. We can really have fun with photoshop then


----------

